# female betta with cories?



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey alls. So I got my pandas a new tank. A marineland eclipse 12. I was considering either getting a few more pandas,or maybe add one of my females to it? Do you think a female betta would get along with cories? Not sure which one Id try. Probably not Smurfy cause she still is dealing with some fin rot and chronic sbd. Either Roja or Reba. Anyone ever try females with cories??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could try it and see how they do. I wouldn't anticipate any problems but I think it would depend on the betta's personality.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah. I just dunno which one lol. Maybe Reba. Roja seems nuts haha. We shall see. I have to now tear down the old tank and set up the new. This gonna take awhile. and be a pain in the rear lol. but they are worth it.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*yeah i have the same question exept my females personality is pretty aggresive when i put a mirror next to her she would spread out her gills and patrol the tank *


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah. yeah. Sounds aggressive then.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i named my female fish dazzale *



> *proud mom of
> *
> *female betta fish dazzle*
> 
> *and male betta fish ,jojo*


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Definitely depends on the personality. My CT female Gabriel does well with the Otos I have.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*what are otos*


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep, depends on personality. I'd try it though. I want cories with a betta.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha..well I dunno now,cause I found another baby. And momma panda looks full of eggs,so there may be more coming lol. Whoever survives getting eaten though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could go ahead and move them all to a bigger tank. It would give the babies more room and maybe add more hiding places for the babies.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup. Well its all set up now. Only took,eh 3 hours lol. I see them venturing out of hiding now. Hope the lil one find a good place to hide. I put him in first,so he had a chance to hide first. Tank looks good,I think. LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope he makes it! Poor little thing. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno. Lots of places to hide in there now though. Hopefully he be okay. I got piccies.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohh can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, good! I love piccies!! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I posted piccies over in catfish.


----------

